# Audio helmet



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Red Hi-Fi isn't that great. the helmet itself is of amazing quality but the audio... terrible. the sound is good but whenever i turn my head, the sound cuts off. i have to fiddle around with the wire for it to come on again. might just be my cord but i doubt it since it's brand spankin' new...


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

I have the Salomon Foil. Uh...I think it worked good. lol I can't remember, my Ipod decided to not play not long after I got to the mountain last year, then I lost the volume cable. lol oh well.....I need to find a replacement for that cable, but all searches turn up nothing :/

Edit:I may just end of getting a cable like this, hopefully it'll work.

Hopefully ya'll wont be like me. But if you do lose that ever so important cable, that's what you'll want.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

I've got the Giro Omen with audio... not exactly within your price range normally (MRSP $250) but I managed to get snag it from tramdock for $110. Looks good, and the audio isn't half bad!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Giro Tuneups = crap
Bern 8tracks = cheap, integrated liner is dumb
K2 Baseline(?) = cheap
RED Skullcandy Skullcrushers = might be worth it if that's what you're into
Smith Skullcandy = decent
Pro-Tec Plantronics = decent


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

alright thanks for the help. Im probably goin to go with the smith holt with the skull candy speakers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

The Smith holt looked pretty good, but I went with the Burn 8tracks. Fits well, audio is fair for the price. pretty happy overall. Only let down is that its a hard hat not a helmet, meaning that it is not certified...

Regardless its pretty sound


----------

